# Wie kann ich ein Bild in einen Frame einfügen?



## spackonio (24. Jan 2016)

Hier der Code:

```
package packag;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.Image;
import javax.swing.Icon;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
public class frame extends JLabel {
Image img;
public frame() {
  setFocusable(true);
  ImageIcon u = new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("tester.png"));
  img = u.getImage();
}
public void paint(Graphics g) {
  super.paint(g);
  Graphics2D g2d = (Graphics2D) g;
  g2d.drawImage(img, 0, 0, null);
}
public static void fenster() {
  JFrame window = new JFrame("Game");
  window.setSize(1280, 720);
  window.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
  window.setVisible(true);
  window.add(new frame());
}
public static void main(String[] args) {
  frame test = new frame();
}
}
```
dann kommt immer die Fehlermeldung:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
at packag.frame.<init>(frame.java:21)
at packag.frame.main(frame.java:44)
```


----------



## Sogomn (25. Jan 2016)

Die Codefunktion ist hier nicht zum Spaß eingebaut.


----------



## strußi (25. Jan 2016)

moin,
1. codetags verwenden (Symbol auf der rechten Seite zwischen Filmstreifen und diskette)
2. du hast kein Bild das du einfügen kannst (nullPointer), da ich aber nicht zählen will wo deine Zeile 21 ist schau mal selber dort nach, ob du auch wirklich ein Bild als resource bekommen hast


----------

